# Turkey Choke for EXTREMA II?



## WOODS N WATER (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the best Turkey Choke for the EXTREMA II?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2009)

Pure gold or Rhino in .680, which is XXfull, shooting Hevi-13 or Nitros.


----------



## bossgobbler (Jan 28, 2009)

*choke*

Gadget is right--except I use  a Rhino .660.  The hevi-13 or nitro's are the ticket.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2009)

bossgobbler said:


> Gadget is right--except I use  a Rhino .660.  The hevi-13 or nitro's are the ticket.




a .660 in that gun is XXXXFull !  Ultra tight and over choked IMO, especially shooting hevishot.


----------



## bossgobbler (Jan 28, 2009)

*choke*

It patterns great.  It may be too tight, I may try the .680 to see if it gives me a better pattern. 
Thanks


----------



## jonboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Gadget said:


> a .660 in that gun is XXXXFull !  Ultra tight and over chocked IMO, especially shooting hevishot.



Not to steal your thread but what constriction for Encore 660,665,670,or 680?


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 28, 2009)

Gadget said:


> a .660 in that gun is XXXXFull !  Ultra tight and over choked IMO, especially shooting hevishot.



I shoot a .660 in my Xtrema with Nitros too, it is what Ray recommends.


----------



## BPR (Jan 28, 2009)

Gadget said:


> a .660 in that gun is XXXXFull !  Ultra tight and over choked IMO, especially shooting hevishot.



I agree.  According to hevi-shot .675 is an ideal choke with a +/- .5 variance on each side.  At .665 and tighter you will blow the pattern out.


----------



## rickjames (Jan 28, 2009)

Kicks Gobblin Thunder is nasty, mine is a .675


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 28, 2009)

Gadget said:


> a .660 in that gun is XXXXFull !  Ultra tight and over choked IMO, especially shooting hevishot.





BPR said:


> I agree.  According to hevi-shot .675 is an ideal choke with a +/- .5 variance on each side.  At .665 and tighter you will blow the pattern out.



I don't know if you gentlemen are speaking from personal experience with an Xtrema or just conjecture, but my experience has been, at least with the Nitro loads, the 
Rhino .660 is awesome.  Somewhere on here I have a picture of the last pattern I actually counted with 332 in a 10"circle.

I found the thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101906&highlight=


----------



## bossgobbler (Jan 28, 2009)

*choke*

My pattern is not blown out, this is the first time that I have had a 3 1/2" that did not blow the pattern. I have always shot 3 " because I could not get a 3 1/2" to pattern decently.I checked my choke today and it is .660.  I have shot the nitro 4x5x7, 2x5x7, and the hevi-13 in the 2 1/4 oz. load ( #5).  They all pattern great, I just have to decide which load to shoot.


----------



## mcallum3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Given the fact that this thread was started for improving the pattern of the Xtrema, Does anyone know if lengthening and polishing the forcing cone is something that would benefit this gun? And if so, does anyone know where or who could do this? I purchased my Xtrema last year right in the middle of turkey season and the only turkey choke they had was a Primos Jelly Head and I didnt have time to try to get anything else. The Jelly Head with a .660 constriction didn't do bad, but, it also didn't put up any patterns like I have seen posted on here in the past. 

I also am not trying to hi-jack your thread WOODS AND WATER but, I figured that if anyone could answer this question that it might benefit you as well.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 28, 2009)

mcallum3 said:


> Given the fact that this thread was started for improving the pattern of the Xtrema, Does anyone know if lengthening and polishing the forcing cone is something that would benefit this gun? And if so, does anyone know where or who could do this? I purchased my Xtrema last year right in the middle of turkey season and the only turkey choke they had was a Primos Jelly Head and I didnt have time to try to get anything else. The Jelly Head with a .660 constriction didn't do bad, but, it also didn't put up any patterns like I have seen posted on here in the past.
> 
> I also am not trying to hi-jack your thread WOODS AND WATER but, I figured that if anyone could answer this question that it might benefit you as well.



Talk to Gun Doc, but this is probably his busiest time of the year.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I don't know if you gentlemen are speaking from personal experience with an Xtrema or just conjecture, but my experience has been, at least with the Nitro loads, the
> Rhino .660 is awesome.  Somewhere on here I have a picture of the last pattern I actually counted with 332 in a 10"circle.
> 
> I found the thread:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101906&highlight=





No I haven't shot the gun personally, just going on all the other guns I've shot, what the barrel diameter is and what the recommended choke is.


Does your gun have the .723 or .733 barrel?  I assume that the xtrema has the 733 based on the info below. You can see that the smallest recommended size is .670, this is also what I've read in other places. 



Based on every gun I've shot and helped pattern the XXfull shoots hevishot better than a XXX, but what I consider better obviously may not be what you think is better. 
Your pattern does look a little over choked to me. It has a really nice super dense center but spreads out loose after that, I personally would rather back off one size and have a more even pattern, that's just me. That's what the card shooting chokes look like, very tight center and loose outer.



  Rhino suggests a .670 in a Benelli shooting Nitro hevishot, which is what I'm shooting, even though on Nitros website they recommend a.660. If you notice they only make a 660 or 670 no matter which gun it is, trying to apply the same "one size fits all" to chokes like Pure Gold does in that they only make a 670. Why do they only build two size chokes when these guns have different size barrels and should have different size chokes? My guess would be to save time and money.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2009)

<table style="border: medium none ; border-collapse: collapse;" width="500" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="border: 0.5pt solid windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">*Shotgun Model*
</td>             <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: 0.5pt 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             *Standard Bore              Diameter*
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             *12 Gauge*
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             American Arms
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .725
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Benelli
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .723
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Beretta Optima
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .733
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Beretta Mobilchoke
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .723
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Beretta Xtrema              Optima Plus
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .733
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Browning Invector              Plus
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .741
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Franchi
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .725
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Krieghoff
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .735
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Mossberg 835              Ulti-Mag
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .775
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Perazzi
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .725
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Remington
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .730
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Ruger Red Label
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .745
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             SKB Comp.
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .735
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Winchester
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .730
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Winchester Super X2
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .741
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">              
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">              
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             *10 Gauge*
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Browning
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .777
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Remington
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .780
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             *20 Gauge*
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Benelli
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .627
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Beretta
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .627
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Browning Invector              Plus
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .630
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Remington
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .620
</td>           </tr>           <tr>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             Winchester
</td>             <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 0.5pt 0.5pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 221.4pt;" valign="top" width="295">             .620
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="100%" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 100px;" colspan="3" valign="top" height="1">
</td></tr><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; width: 170px; text-align: center;" bgcolor="#000000" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; width: 100px; text-align: center;" bgcolor="#000000" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; width: 99px; text-align: center;" bgcolor="#000000" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; width: 102px; text-align: center;" bgcolor="#000000" height="1">
</td></tr><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f7f7f7" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 100px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 102px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="1">
</td></tr><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f7f7f7" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 100px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 102px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="1">
</td></tr><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f7f7f7" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 100px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="1">
</td><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 102px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="1">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2009)

<table style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="690" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000" height="15"> </td>                 <td colspan="2" style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 192px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">                 * #4's*​</td>                 <td colspan="2" style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 194px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">                 * #5's*​</td>                 <td colspan="2" style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 178px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">                 * #6's*​</td>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 67px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">                 *#8                   and #9*</td>               </tr>               <tr>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f3f3f3" height="31"> </td>                 <td style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 116px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="32">                 *3" shell
*</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 132px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="31">                 *3 1/2" shell
*</td>                 <td style="padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 101px; border-left-style: none; border-left-width: medium; border-top-style: none; border-top-width: medium; border-bottom-style: none; border-bottom-width: medium;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="31">                 *3" shell*</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 94px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="31">                 *3 1/2" shell*</td>                 <td style="padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px; border-left-style: none; border-left-width: medium; border-top-style: none; border-top-width: medium; border-bottom-style: none; border-bottom-width: medium;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="31">                 *3" shell*</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 83px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="31">                 *3 1/2" shell*</td>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 67px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#c0c0c0" height="31">                 *Card Shooter*</td>               </tr>               <tr>                 <td style="border: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f3f3f3" height="34">                 *Benelli*</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 116px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="33">                 XXFull (.668)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 132px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="34">                 XXFull (.668)
</td>                 <td style="border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none windowtext; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 101px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="34">                 XXXFull (.658)
</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 94px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="34">                 XXFull (.668)</td>                 <td style="border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none windowtext; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="34">                 XXXFull (.658)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 83px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="34">                 XXXFull (.658)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 67px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#c0c0c0" height="34">                 .640</td>               </tr>               <tr>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f3f3f3" height="31">                 *Beretta MobilChoke*</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 116px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="31">                 XXFull (.668)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 132px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="31">                 XXFull (.668)
</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 101px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="31">                 XXXFull (.658)
</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 94px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="31">                 XXXFull (.658)</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="31">                 XXXFull (.658)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 83px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="31">                 XXXFull (.658)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 67px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#c0c0c0" height="31">                 .640</td>               </tr>               <tr>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 170px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#f3f3f3" height="33">                 *Beretta Xtrema *</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 116px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="33">                 XXFull (.680)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 132px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#ebebeb" height="33">                 XXFull (.680)
</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 101px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="33">                 XXXFull (.670)
</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 94px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#d2d2d2" height="33">                 XXFull (.680)</td>                 <td style="border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; border-bottom: medium none windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 99px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="33">                 XXXFull (.670)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none none none solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium medium medium 1px; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 83px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#dddddd" height="33">                 XXXFull (.670)</td>                 <td style="border-style: none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 67px;" valign="top" bgcolor="#c0c0c0" height="33">                 .640</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2009)

C&P from Rhino chokes.  As you can see they recommend a 670 for Nitro hevishot using a benelli and beretta; I would assume for 723 barrel guns, since that's the only size they share, your barrel being .10 bigger would need a .680, they don't recommend it because they don't make it! They only make two sizes, 660 and 670, for 4 different guns, even though those guns have 4 different barrel diameters.....


<center>   <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="75%" border="2" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0">     <tbody><tr>       <td width="33%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *12 ga - $98*​</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Lead*</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Hevi*</td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Hevi-Nitro*</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">Beretta/Benelli</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.660-1+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">.670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">I        Plus</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Invector  </td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center"> .660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Mossberg 835 ($108)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .680-1+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.695-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .695-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">        10 GA -  $108</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington (SP10)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .688-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .720-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Browning (BPS)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .685-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .720-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">        20 GA -  $98</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Beretta/Benelli</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-1+"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Invector</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-2"</td>     </tr>   </tbody></table>   </center>​


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow someone got him stirred up ...........      wonder why my mossberg shoots that .670 so well?   now I'm confused


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> wow someone got him stirred up ...........      wonder why my mossberg shoots that .670 so well?   now I'm confused




I think you'd do much better with a .640 in that mossberg........


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 29, 2009)

Gadget said:


> C&P from Rhino chokes.  As you can see they recommend a 670 for Nitro hevishot using a benelli and beretta; I would assume for 723 barrel guns, since that's the only size they share, your barrel being .10 bigger would need a .680, they don't recommend it because they don't make it! They only make two sizes, 660 and 670, for 4 different guns, even though those guns have 4 different barrel diameters.....
> 
> 
> <center>   <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="75%" border="2" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0">     <tbody><tr>       <td width="33%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *12 ga - $98*​</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Lead*</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Hevi*</td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000">       *       Hevi-Nitro*</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">Beretta/Benelli</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.660-1+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">.670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">I        Plus</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .670-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Invector  </td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .660-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center"> .660-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Mossberg 835 ($108)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .680-1+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">.695-2"</td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .695-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">        10 GA -  $108</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington (SP10)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .688-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .720-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Browning (BPS)</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .685-2"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .720-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left" bgcolor="#000000">        20 GA -  $98</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Beretta/Benelli</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-1+"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Remington</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-2"</td>     </tr>     <tr>       <td width="33%" align="left">       Invector</td>       <td width="22%" align="center">       .575-2+"</td>       <td width="22%" align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> </td>       <td width="23%" align="center">       .575-2"</td>     </tr>   </tbody></table>   </center>​



Rick,
This is copied from Nitro's site:
Benelli SBE - (over 10 yrs. old) (12ga. 3.5")
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .673 2" Extended Rhino Choke
H521 #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 230-270 pellets

Benelli SBE (newer than 10 yrs.) & Nova (12ga. 3.5")
Hevishot® Turkey Load With a .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
                                            or a Primos Jelly Head .655 Choke
H51013A #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 230-270 pellets
All other specs same as Benelli SBE - older than 5 yrs.

Left Handed Benelli Super Black Eagle (12ga. 3.5")
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
                                             or a Primos Jelly Head .655 Choke
H51013A #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 230-270 pellets
Benelli Super Black Eagle II (12ga. 3.5") 
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 Extended Rhino Choke
                                        or a Primos Jelly Head .660 Choke
H517 #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 280-320 pellets

H&R Single Shot (12ga. 3.5")  
Regular Turkey Loads With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
510A #4x5x7.5 Copper or Nickel 180-200 pellets
510F #4x5x7.5 Copper or Nickel 180-200 pellets
Economy Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
510F #4copper x 5copper x 7hevishot® 210-240 pellets
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
H51013A #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 230-270 pellets
Buckshot Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
B510A #00 Buck - All 18 in a 24-26" circle at 60 yards

Charles Daly (12ga. 3.5")
Regular Turkey Loads With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
510A #4x5x7.5 Copper or Nickel 180-200 pellets
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
                                             or a Primos Jelly Head .660 Choke
H517 #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 280-320 pellets
Buckshot Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
B510A #00 Buck - All 18 in a 24" circle at 60 yards

Beretta Xtrema (12ga. 3.5") 
Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 Extended Rhino Choke
                                        or a Primos Jelly Head .660 Choke
H517 #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 280-320 pellets

Here is the link for those interested.  Again, I am not guessing with the .660 and Nitro loads.  Maybe it is different for other shells, but the .660 is recommended and works.

Here is the link: http://nitrocompany.com/pattern.htm

I am sure your advice is solid for a starting point, but when I started shooting Nitro shells I did so because I was tired of trying different load/choke combinations nearly every year in search of the "best."  The recommendations, in my experience, from Nitro seem to be pretty accurate.  I cant' speak for the other loads since I haven't shot them.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2009)

You have one of the densest 10" patterns I've ever seen with the Nitros, no doubt about that. and...... I'm surprised you have such a good pattern with a choke that tight. If your goal is to shoot a choke that gives you the highest possible pellet count in a 10" circle then I would say you have probably found it. I used to be this way, but in the last few years I've changed my philosophy on what is the best pattern, I look at the 20" pattern just as much as the 10" these days and because of that have gone with more open chokes that give a more uniform pattern.


I know you got that off Nitros website, probably read that page 50 times...... I think their goal when recommending those patterns was the highest pellet count in a 10" circle. I personally have gotten even higher pellet counts or just as many while going up a size in choke over what they recommend.


----------



## BPR (Jan 29, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I don't know if you gentlemen are speaking from personal experience with an Xtrema or just conjecture, but my experience has been, at least with the Nitro loads, the
> Rhino .660 is awesome.  Somewhere on here I have a picture of the last pattern I actually counted with 332 in a 10"circle.
> 
> I found the thread:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101906&highlight=



Speaking from experience with a Benelli Nova and Hevi13.  The barrel is the same size.  My pattern was blowing out with a 660. It got much better with a 675.  But without a doubt, even from hevi-shots website, tighter is not better with hevishot.  

I can't speak for the Nitros.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, I think the Xtrema is a little overbored, so the difference would be even greater.  I have read about folks shooting other shells and the .660 choke with similar experiences, but for some reason it works with the Nitro loads.  Maybe it is because of the smaller shot?


----------

